# Slipknot



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

what a band!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I saw them at Download in Glasgow all those years ago.....like some of their songs, but a little too heavy for me !


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Good angry gym music...but most of the time I have no idea what the  they are on about...

Stone Sour is a good sound too....shows Cory can actually sing as well as shout and growl...

:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I saw them in London in 05 I think, the one they released their DVD for, amazing band.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

stone sour are fantastic :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

An amazing band rock on wait and bleed :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive got the slipknot s tattooed on my right shoulder lol.
got it when i was 14.

seen them with slayer in the SECC.. cant remember the year though.. around 04ish i reckon


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

They are an awesome band. Saw them in Reading in about 2002 and will again at Sonisphere!! 

Remember seeing an article on them in Kerrang a while before their first album came out in '99. Thought they looked interesting then heard 'Eyeless' and was pretty blown away. 

Admittedly they're far more polished than the first album, which was raw and frantic but their later stuff is equally good.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've had their first 2 albums since they came out.Not listened to them much for a few years but might stick them in the car to annoy the woman!
Wait and bleed is ace!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Massive fan of anything Corey Taylor...........................Genuis IMO.

A few of my fav's..........











It's gonna be hard to beat these though.........






:thumb:


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

HC1001 said:


> YouTube - Avenged Sevenfold - Seize The Day (Video)


Fail...






Win! :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Seem to remember Avenged sevenfold supporting Maiden at possibly Twickenham in 08.Didnt take much notice to be honest,was just waiting for Maiden to come on!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of 'Seize the Day' to be honest, I don't dislike it but it's far from a favourite A7X track. 

Prefer their more heavy tracks although some of the ballads on 'Nightmare' are very good.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

have always been one of my favourite bands, easily the best intro to an album ever on the self titled one (741627000017 into (sic))


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

One of my favourite songs






Love Before I Forget too


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

I've recently become a massive A7X fan, I've known about them for years, but when Nightmare came out they just hit the spot again for me...

Avenged Sevenfold album is probably my favourite.. though love em all for there different sounds.. apart from "Sounding the Seventh Trumpet"

I went to see the StoneSour/Avenged Sevenfold double gig at the SECC late last year.. A7X was epic! 

didnt really care for Stone Sour.. yeah I like the Come(whatever) May album, but the rest I'm not too keen,

back on topic though - Slipknot are a bit to mumbly for me if you get me.. i can take screaming (A7x/Trivium style) but Slipknot do have some classics! Duality probably being my favourite!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> They are an awesome band. Saw them in Reading in about 2002 and will again at Sonisphere!!
> 
> Remember seeing an article on them in Kerrang a while before their first album came out in '99. Thought they looked interesting then heard 'Eyeless' and was pretty blown away.
> 
> Admittedly they're far more polished than the first album, which was raw and frantic but their later stuff is equally good.


we've only got a few months to wait now matey.:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive just read Paul Gray has died.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Paul died a few months ago mate.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah, RIP paul 


here we go again mother****ers!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Koshka said:


> One of my favourite songs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree withyou there!!!

Great line out of the song

"You can not kill what you did not create" :thumb:


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Love SlipKnoT I have always been a fan! So sad that Paul left to go play poker with Dio but I was super happy when I read in an interview in Modern Drummer with JJ that they are going to carry on. 

Hope I'll be able to see them live one day! Plain tickets are expensive and there is noone insane enough to get them to play here


----------

